# Looking for Crested Gecko



## Skyler (Apr 11, 2017)

I am looking for a adult (preferably) or young Crested Gecko. I am a very good pet owned and I have owned other reptiles before. I have a wonderful set up that is nice and roomy and perfect for a Crested Gecko. I have done a lot of research on these geckos and I believe I would make an amazing gecko mommy. I am not looking for any specific color just one that is friendly and has a nice personality. I am 100% willing to pay shipping and cost of gecko. If you have a crested gecko you need to rehome please PM me!

I know this might be a long shot in a mantis forum.
Thank you
-Skyler


----------

